# Broke, but in love



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Welcome to TPT!

Yes, you can definitely stick with the light fixture you have now, as long as you're willing to stick with the hardiest of low light plants and very slow growth. Java ferns (check out the Windelov and Needle leaf varieties in addition to the regular) and mosses may be nice additions to the crypt and Anubias you already have. You can really have a nice planted tank just sticking with those species.

If you do decide to upgrade your lighting to the Coralife T5NO, then you should have a little wider variety of low light species to choose from- including Bacopas, Hygrophilas, some of the low light carpeting plants like Marselia minuta, Lilaeopsis mauritiana, Echinodorus tenellus, etc.

But if $ is a big obstacle, then you can definitely work with what you already have!


----------



## lama_mama (Oct 17, 2010)

Thank you Laural Lee, your 29gal tank is one of the ones I have been reading about, very lovely!

I was nervous to purchase more plants with the set-up I have, but I think I will get a few more. Then ask Santa for a new light and get more plants then. Anything else I should be asking Santa for?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2008)

lauraleellbp gave great advice. 
In the mean time, keep an eye out at garage sales, thrift stores, Craig's list, etc. for a 30" incandescent strip light. Usually $1.00 - $10.00. That will handle two spiral compact fluorescent lamps/bulbs. While not as large an upgrade as T5 it will increase your lighting a lot.


----------



## DebbyS (Aug 27, 2006)

You may also wish to check out http://www.nmaquarist.org/ if you haven't already, just to see that there are other aquarium keepers here in New Mexico  One of the great things about this hobby is that one need not spent a lot of money on it after the initial outlay - tank, lights, substrate, filter, some chemicals (like Prime). I've stocked up and as long as the fish are content and water and electricity are available, I can coast along happily.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

Welcome!!

Great start! Not much but great that you got the right plants for the light you have. 

Yes the indirect light makes a difference. If the plants start to suffer take the background off. Another thing that would help the plants is to do El Natural style, using Scott's top soil and top with the gravel, if it is small enough or pool filter sand. They recommend crushed coral but if your ph is high I think it best to use boiled sphagnum moss.

Here a few easy pictures of tanks I have collected.
By Anytowl83 20G Some of the front plants would need API root tabs with the gravel.









By Oldplunk 36G









By Oldpunk 50G









Byniccomau-46G









Oh, sometimes in the swap section people give away plants. If I have some moss left after I help someone set hers up I will send you some. Will be a while though.


----------



## lama_mama (Oct 17, 2010)

DebbyS, thank you so much for posting! I had no idea there was a NM forum. When I told my husband that I could live with the current set-up as long as I grew only the hardiest of low light plants, he just laughed and said "we're New Mexicans, we're used to growing only the hardiest of plants!"

Hilde - what beautiful tanks! Thanks for the offer of moss...I'm no rush, just think of me when you have extra


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

DebbyS said:


> One of the great things about this hobby is that one need not spent a lot of money on it after the initial outlay - tank, lights, substrate, filter, some chemicals (like Prime). I've stocked up and as long as the fish are content and water and electricity are available, I can coast along happily.


I wish I could do that. Have spent over $300 on this hobby. Stopped counting after reached the $300. Now out work, yet went and bought some fish. They were only $1 each tough. For fish finding Pet Smart during holidays has some for $1. I see there a few of them in New Mexico.


----------



## lama_mama (Oct 17, 2010)

Ok, so here is an update a couple months later:

I got quite a few crypts from the swap board, and a few surprise rotala were thrown in the box too. I rescaped the tank and finally took out all the plastic plants YEAH! The crypts soon lost their original leaves, but I didn't panic as I expected this to happen. They quickly set out new healthy looking leaves over the next month.

Here is where the problem starts. The new leaves stop growing very much and now are turning yellow (approaching month two since planting). I figure that this is my sign to finally upgrade the light and the 3+ year old original bulb. I want to make sure that the new light is really what I want and I am overwhelmed with choices. My main concern is that my 29 gallon tank is 36" long while most 29 gallon tanks are 30" long. So if I go with a Coralife 36" fixture I am pretty sure it comes with a 24" bulb 
http://www.bigalsonline.com/Fish_Li...es-Double-Linear-Strip-Lights.html?tc=default

Should I worry about trying find a longer fixture with a 36" bulb? It seems that all the 36" options are really high output and I want to stay low tech. I really don't want to get into ferts and CO2. It also seems that I should be able to find a single bulb 36" fixture to do the job (or am I missing some advantage to having two bulbs instead of one?).

I am just so lost in options.....should I just not worry about a 24" bulb over a 36" tank and stick with the Coralife I picked out above? I am sure the 42 watts will be a huge improvement over the current 17 watts, I just want to make sure the edges get good light too. I was hoping to put the light right over the tank and not raise it up since it is in my son's bedroom and I think the bright lights escaping out the raised fixture will make it hard for him to nap. 

Thanks for looking.


----------



## Pooky125 (Jul 30, 2002)

The light fixture you picked out, does indeed have 2 36" bulbs. It should be about perfect for the kind of setup you're going for. As for the yellowing crypts, more then the lighting, I would be worried that they aren't getting enough nutrients. Inert gravel doesn't give them much to work with. 

You do have a few options, however. There are some jobes plant sticks out there, that you can shove into yoru gravel underneath the crypts that should help. Off the top of my head, I don't remember which one was recommended but they should be fairly readily available. Option 2, is some miracle grow organics choice potting soil, or mineralized topsoil moistened and frozen into ice cube trays. Pop out the cubs and stick them into the gravel under the plants. You could also buy some laterite, from a petstore, and repeat the process. Crypts can grow in almost anything, but additional nutrients will definitely improve the size and coloration.

Good luck!


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

lama_mama said:


> Here is where the problem starts. The new leaves stop growing very much and now are turning yellow (approaching month two since planting). I figure that this is my sign to finally upgrade the light and the 3+ year old original bulb. My main concern is that my 29 gallon tank is 36" long while most 29 gallon tanks are 30" long.


Possible that just the bulb needs to be replaced for crypts are low light plants. I think the Zoo Med Ocean bulb would be a good choice. This is what Trallen started with in his 55G tank. Then add API root tabs. From LNT $6.27 with no shipment charge. Finding a light system that is 36" is easier than finding a 30" Eventually you could get a T5 shop light system at hardware store or hydroponics store. Hyzer got T5HO (high output) at hydroponics store with reflector and hung it to keep the tank low tech. What are the dimensions of your tank?


----------



## lama_mama (Oct 17, 2010)

The dimensions of the Coralife fixture is only 34.3" long, so I don't see how it could hold a 36" bulb. I find it very difficult to find accurate information about that online. My tank dimensions are 36" long, 18" tall and 12" deep.

I looked at local hardware stores yesterday but could only find a 36" T12 fixture that needed to be hardwired into a reflector (which they didn't have). Of course the local hardware stores had no 36" bulbs to go with it! You gotta love small towns!! If I go to the big city I would likely have more options though. 

Is there much benefit to getting a two bulb fixture (wider color spectrum available)? I don't mind spending the $50 on the Coralife if it will work better for me in the long run. I do see some people complaining about the quality of the Coralife fixtures and the ballasts not lasting, so that worries me some.

Sometimes I think online shopping is a curse, you never stop researching and shopping around!

Happy New Year Everyone! I appreciate all your input so much!


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

lama_mama said:


> Is there much benefit to getting a two bulb fixture (wider color spectrum available)? I don't mind spending the $50 on the Coralife if it will work better for me in the long run. I do see some people complaining about the quality of the Coralife fixtures and the ballasts not lasting, so that worries me some.


Lauraleellbp told me she has had one going on 2 years over 46gal, and one going one year over 29gal. If you go with the Coralife fixture replacement bulbs at Pet Blvd Colormax pink and Super Day Bulb best choice. Is what I will be getting when my bulbs loose the spectrums. Have read that spectrums of the bulbs disappoint after a year. Some use their bulbs longer. Thus I guess you have to go by plant growth and view to determine when the bulbs should be changed.

Another brand that has a better reflector is the SolarMax at Pet Blvd.com. Jacob has it over his tank. 

Perhaps at the http://www.nmaquarist.org/ you could get a used light fixture. This was listed as an association in New Mexico. 

Your tank is a 30gallon breeder tank.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

DebbyS said:


> I've stocked up and as long as the fish are content and water and electricity are available, I can coast along happily.


Got a link to pic of your tank?


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

Are you sure the tank isn't 16 inches high, and not 18 inches. If it is jus 16 inches high a two bulb T8 fixture would give you enough light to grow all low light plants, or a 3 bulb would be even better. On that height tank the Coralife 2 bulb T5NO fixture would probably give you high light, too much if you don't raise it up off the tank. Another option is a standard, cheap, 1 bulb 65 watt PC fixture, one with a typical poor reflector. That should give you low light too.


----------



## lama_mama (Oct 17, 2010)

Hoppy, it is actually closer to 19" tall. I am also worried that the Coralife will be too much light and I am going to have another host of problems if I go that route. I wish it was easier to get an empty Coralife fixture and add lower watt bulbs. I am going to keep looking for a single bulb fixture. Maybe that one at the local hardware store will work if I can find the right way to mount it.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

lama_mama said:


> Hoppy, it is actually closer to 19" tall.


My tank is 18 in high. I have the Coralife with 2 18 watt bulbs and a T8 Life-glo 18 watt over it with a T8 Aqua-glo on the bottom. My light period is split with bottom light only on for 3hrs. Only had a string algae problem when I over fed fish. Since I got rid of the Dwarf Cichlid I don't feed as much and string algae gone. I added the T8 for growing baby tears and hair grass. I am bad about buying plants impulsively.

If you want a single T5NO unit search for SolarMax at Pet Blvd.

Look through specs of aquarium don't find one with your dimensions. 
The 30 gallon breeder is 36"L x 18"W x 12"H
Your tank is ---------------- 36"L x 12"W x 18"H


----------



## lama_mama (Oct 17, 2010)

Hilde, thanks for making me triple check the dimensions of the tank. I went and dug up the original paperwork for the tank. The sales flyer calls it a *38 gallon*, I don't know where the 29 gallon idea got stuck in my head!! The listed specs are 36"Lx12"Wx20"H. That makes me feel better about putting 42 watts of light above it. Jeesh, I feel kinda dumb now...


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

lama_mama said:


> The sales flyer calls it a *38 gallon*. The listed specs are 36"Lx12"Wx20"H. That makes me feel better about putting 42 watts of light above it. Jeesh, I feel kinda dumb now...


Well I originally said it was a 30G breeder.

Then the SolarMax dual light system would be better than the coralife due to better reflector.


----------



## mightyoak (Mar 10, 2010)

When the weather gets warmer, i can send some low light plants your way for the cost of shipping($5 or just under for USPS priority). I have some crypt wendtii - green, java moss and a little java fern, and could send some other stuff just to see if it works once you get your lights figured out. I dont have heatpacks though so better to wait until it warms up some here.


----------



## lama_mama (Oct 17, 2010)

Ok, here is what I am ordering! The price has actually gone down $10 since looking at them last week.

http://www.petblvd.com/cgi-bin/pb/DBL42236.html

Thanks Hilde!


----------



## lama_mama (Oct 17, 2010)

I'm hoping the "always-on" led lights will be a nice night light and not too irritating


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

lama_mama said:


> I'm hoping the "always-on" led lights will be a nice night light and not too irritating


If it irritates you could break the bulb or cut it off and tape the ends with duck tape.


----------



## HolyAngel (Oct 18, 2010)

sorry was a page back when i posted so nothing to add


----------



## lama_mama (Oct 17, 2010)

Hilde said:


> If it irritates you could break the bulb or cut it off and tape the ends with duck tape.


That is what I am thinking. We already have a night light on all night for my little boy anyway, so maybe it will be really cool!


----------



## lama_mama (Oct 17, 2010)

My new light showed up yesterday! WOW! It is such a dramatic difference. I can't get anything done today because I just want to sit and gaze at the pretty tank! And the moonlight leds are awesome. They make the little neon fish glow at night.

I also went to a fish store two days ago and am feeling pretty ripped off. I bought some root tabs but compared prices online after coming home and I paid way, way too much. So next time I make the 85 mile drive to town I am going to return them. I also splurged on a couple new fish and two of the 5 have already died. Should have just bought cheap Walmart fish in town I guess. Very disappointed with the quality and service (and they are the best fish store available), oh well, I guess I will stick to online purchases in the future.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

lama_mama said:


> My new light showed up yesterday! WOW! It is such a dramatic difference. I can't get anything done today because I just want to sit and gaze at the pretty tank! And the moonlight leds are awesome. They make the little neon fish glow at night. I also splurged on a couple new fish and two of the 5 have already died.


I was just thinking of you today, wondering how the new light was working out. Can't wait to see a pic of it. 

Perhaps you should do a water change. Read that is good to do when you get new fish.


----------



## fishykid1 (Apr 5, 2010)

After reading this, I made similar mistakes as well when I first started to get into planted tanks more.

85 miles?!?! That's crazy! I can drive 8-10 minutes to my LFS. 

Wish I still had my low-tech.. I'd pass some plants to you!


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

fishykid1 said:


> 85 miles?!?! That's crazy!


Might be cheaper to buy on line. Once I got fish on AquaBid with no shipping cost. I bought from someone in next state. Just when you buy from AquaBid you have to buy a large group. Have you checked this out - http://www.nmaquarist.org/


----------



## fishykid1 (Apr 5, 2010)

85 miles with average car getting 25MPG (high guess)... that's 3.2 gallons roughly.. Don't know about where you are, but that's 12$ here. Not to mention if the 85 miles is one way! UGH


----------



## lama_mama (Oct 17, 2010)

fishykid1 said:


> 85 miles with average car getting 25MPG (high guess)... that's 3.2 gallons roughly.. Don't know about where you are, but that's 12$ here. Not to mention if the 85 miles is one way! UGH



Yeah, I am very aware of the cost of gas, so trips to town consist of all day adventures to complete as many errands as possible (with a 2 year old!!). And yes, 85 miles ONE WAY!! We have to go again on Tuesday to pick up my mother-in-law at the airport, so I was hoping to return the fertilizer and see if they will credit me on the fish even though it will be a little outside the 3 day policy.

Hilde, I have checked out the http://www.nmaquarist.org/ site and that's how I know that fish stores are few and far between in Albuquerque. Clark's has a good reputation in town, but the day I was there the tanks had plenty of dead fish and the service was crappy.

Any thoughts on light period for my tank now that I have a brighter light? I had it on 12 hours a day with the old light, and I haven't changed the timer yet. I will take some pictures tonight maybe.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

lama_mama said:


> Any thoughts on light period for my tank now that I have a brighter light?


Well I have a siesta time between light periods. Helped me cure string algae, which was from over feeding. Lights on 3hrs, off 3hrs, on 4hrs.

I am starting a plant grow out tank with Cabomba carolina, Four leaf clover
Green Foxtail, Ludwiga repen, Stargrass and Wisteria. When it takes off and the weather is warmer I will mail you a few stems, if you like, for shipping cost.


----------



## lama_mama (Oct 17, 2010)




----------



## lama_mama (Oct 17, 2010)




----------



## Hyzer (Mar 9, 2010)

The hardscape and gravel look quite natural to me. I like it. Eventually this tank is going to look nice filled in.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

When it gets warm would you like me to send you some Sagittaria subulata or/and
4 leaf clover? 4 leaf clover would need API root tab.


----------



## lama_mama (Oct 17, 2010)

Hilde said:


> When it gets warm would you like me to send you some Sagittaria subulata or/and
> 4 leaf clover? 4 leaf clover would need API root tab.



Hilde, you know I would love any plant you are willing to send me  

I am going to buy some root tabs online and return the overpriced ones in a couple days. 4 of the 5 fish dead, not sure what the problem is, I tested the water and everything is in the safe range. Oh well, they didn't seem the healthiest to begin with.

So it turns out the moonlight LEDs don't actually come on at night when you use the light on a timer, since the timer cuts the electricity rather than shutting the lights off at the switch. I took the light off the timer for now so we can enjoy the moonlight at night.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

lama_mama said:


> Hilde, you know I would love any plant you are willing to send me
> 
> 4 of the 5 fish dead,


Well then send me a PM when it gets warm and I will see what I have available.

Perhaps your water has some parameters that area different from the area you bought them from. Try acclimating the new fish for an hour putting .25 cup of every 15 minutes 4xs.


----------



## lama_mama (Oct 17, 2010)

Here is my latest update:
I returned the overpriced API taps and got a refund for the dead fish, got $48 back in all!! 

The corkscrew val that I got at the same time last week has put out a new baby plant and some of the crypts look like they are getting new leaves too. I wasn't sure if I really had enough light for the val, but I was willing to take the chance just to get some plants with height in the tank. 

I also bought a bunch that was labeled rotala indica last week, but I think it is actually rotala rotundiflora, definitely emersed grown (flowers on top), but it is putting out new leaves so I think it will be ok. Not happy with where I put it though, so I will have to move it soon. Also need to order the root tabs asap. I am just so in love with the new lighting though, wish I had done it ages ago.

I also added a second HOB filter and turned off my bubble stone. I had the second HOB already from the days when I had stinky goldfish in the tank. I think the extra circulation is a great improvement though.

Thanks for all the advice so far. I feel more confident that if things start to go wrong I have a great community to come to for advice.


----------



## lama_mama (Oct 17, 2010)

Update:
The root tabs I ordered finally arrived and I put 10 of them in the tank 3 days ago. The water has been cloudy ever since then. Is this normal, or did one (or more) of the tabs not get buried deep enough. I did a water change at the same time as adding the tabs and then last night I cleaned the sponges on both filters. The tank normally clears up overnight after a filter cleaning, but not this time. Should I be worried?

On the bright side, the vals are growing like crazy and are sending out baby plants every week. I went from two plants a month ago to about 4 or 5 great looking plants. Also the one crypts are showing nice colors and one has beautiful crinkly leaves that it never had under the old light.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Have you put some water in a white cup to check for green water?

If it's not GW, then it may be a bacteria bloom from just too many changes all at once.

It would probably be a good idea to check your ammonia levels.


----------



## lama_mama (Oct 17, 2010)

nitrate 20ppm
nitrite 0 ppm
GH ~ 200 ppm
KH ~ 200 ppm
pH ~ 8
Ammonia 0 ppm

Those are all pretty normal readings for this tank. I would say the water is very, very slightly green when in a white cup. Although in bright light it didn't look green at all. Perhaps I need to just wait some more and let it settle. I haven't been vacuuming the gravel since adding all these plants, so I am sure it is dirtier down there than I am used to.

It was also only a 10% water change, so I don't think it was that big a shock. I'll just give it some time.


----------



## lama_mama (Oct 17, 2010)

Here are the happy vals (taken a couple days before adding the tabs).



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

I just scrolled back... is your new fixture a dual bulb T5HO?


----------



## lama_mama (Oct 17, 2010)

dual bulb T5NO

http://www.petblvd.com/cgi-bin/pb/DBL42236.html

light period is 9am to 7:30 pm with a 1.5 hours siesta. I added the siesta a couple weeks ago after noticing an increase in GSA.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Hm...

I hadn't seen this particular fixture before, but my gut is telling me that the way it's designed (highly polished reflector and the bulbs are spaced out) it probably bumps this tank up into the "medium light" category?

If you keep struggling with algae in this tank, chances are you may need to either raise the fixture up off the tank or add some carbon on a regular basis (Excel and/or CO2) to bring it back in balance.

Or floating plants might work, too...

All that being said, you may just be experiencing the normal "new tank algae" right now. So it's something to keep in mind if nothing else works over time.


----------



## lama_mama (Oct 17, 2010)

Thanks for your help Laura
I seemed to be doing fine until I added the root tabs a few days ago (the light fixture has been on there for about a month now). The GSA is not out of control, and the siesta did seem to help that slow down. I do agree that I am borderline medium light (based on Hoppy's chart).


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

lama_mama said:


> I seemed to be doing fine until I added the root tabs


This reminds me of someone's tank whom had mineralised substrate. His plants weren't affected so he waited out. Possibly excess of ferts has caused an algae bloom. As long as the plants are growing don't worry about it. 

If the algae gets worst I would increase the siesta time. I have a 3hr siesta with lights on 4hrs 2x to keep algae under control. Also thinking you are going to need to dose carbon. Brightwell aquatics has a product that won't affect the vals, Florinaxis Carbon & Krebs. Thinking 5ml daily will help.


----------



## lama_mama (Oct 17, 2010)

I am wondering now if the problem isn't coming from my city water. I topped of the tank today (I hadn't filled it quite enough after the cleaning on Sunday). The water looked cloudier again. We had record breaking low temperatures of -15 last week, maybe something in the system broke....who knows...


----------



## lama_mama (Oct 17, 2010)

Wow, has it really been over a year since I wrote anything about my tank? A lot has happened since then (in my life that is, not with the tank). I had a baby girl last May, so you can pretty much guess where my time is being spent! And during that time my tank has been pretty well ignored, mostly for the worse. I was hoping that a hands off, let the plants fill, approach would be ok, but the plants slowly suffered and withered and the algae took over. I finally feel like I have the time to devote some energy to this tank, so....

I figured a big part of the plant struggling was the lack of any real nutrients in the substrate, so I am going for the natural method. I got a bag of soil that seemed to best fit the needs. I think the brand was Scott's Top Soil, or something similar. Made sure it didn't have fertilizer, or vermiculite, etc. I let it soak for a couple days, then tore down the tank. Moved the few inhabitants to a ten gallon tank and put down about an inch and half of soil and an inch cap of the gravel that was in there before. Bought a few more plants in town and replanted the struggling plants.

After getting the kiddos to bed (my 3 yr old was still wound up from all the fish fun) I went to check on the fish in the 10 gallon....and....my favorite fish, a yo-yo loach has gone completely MIA!!! How can that happen? He must have jumped out (stressed out over the move I am sure) when I left the lid open for a while. No sign of him anywhere. Pretty sure my 3 yr old would have proudly showed me his catch had he netted him....

I also got some floating plants in the mail today, can't wait to put them in the big tank tomorrow (floating in the 10 gallon right now).

Should also mention that I tried my hand at DIY CO2 a couple times and I can't figure out what I am doing wrong. I got a few bubbles flowing into the tank, but nothing happening by 24 hours later. Never had the time to figure out if the system had a leak (I doubt it since I did see some bubbles flowing in), bad mixture, bad temperature....hoping the floating plants and improved substrate will make the CO2 unneeded.


----------



## lama_mama (Oct 17, 2010)

Haha!! The yo-yo loach is a master of disguise. He keeps finding a way to disappear in the tank! I saw him swimming around for a few minutes last night. Hubby and I can't find him when we look for him though!!

The big tank is a big cloudy mess this morning, but expected that.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

lama_mama said:


> I tried my hand at DIY CO2 a couple times and I can't figure out what I am doing wrong. I got a few bubbles flowing into the tank, but nothing


It is probably a matter of tweaking the yeast sugar ratio. For read that 1 whom had hard water had to add more yeast. Or could depend on the diffuser. What are you using for a diffuser? 

If you want a low maintenance tank I wouldn't use it. Plants that I have found that can do without Co2 are floaters, moss, ferns, anubias, crypts and Bacopa Monnieri.


lama_mama said:


> The big tank is a big cloudy mess this morning


I found using Nutri fin bio-clear helpful in speeding up the clearing process. Also a bag of purigen helps.


----------



## lama_mama (Oct 17, 2010)

I tried a couple diffusers and even none at all. I definitely have hard water, so maybe that was the problem. I was trying the DIY CO2 because I had algae problems. I thought that perhaps the plants just needed a little help getting going and then I could get rid of the CO2. Never really worked though, so oh well. Didn't really want to go that route anyway (I mentioned it because I was puzzled at why I couldn't get it work though).

I drained the tank this morning and refilled it sooooo slowly. Tada! Clean beautiful water. I thought I added the water carefully and slowly yesterday, but obviously not carefully enough. Going to test the water tomorrow before adding the fish back in. I can't wait!


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

lama_mama said:


> I was trying the DIY CO2 because I had algae problems.


Most say that algae is an imbalance of Co2 and the light. If that is the case you could try hanging the light above the tank or putting a screen over the tank. Sometimes it is the nitrates not being 10 - 20 ppm. Nothing is written in stone when dealing with nature.

Also the SolarMax has a 10,000 bulb and a Actinic bulb though. Some people have algae problems with the Actinic bulb. You might want to change out the Actinic bulb for a 6500 k bulb. Contact Pet Blvd, for I use to see the bulbs for $7 on their site. Sold in Pet Smart under Aqueon brand name.


----------



## lama_mama (Oct 17, 2010)

Hilde, thanks for the idea about switching out the bulb. I did raise the light by about an inch or two using wooden blocks (since it wasn't easy to hang it in the current location), and I also added window screen at the same time. It may have slowed the alage, but it certainly was still the only thing really growing in the tank :icon_roll

The soil seems to be working wonders though. All the plants are sprouting new leaves and the floating plants (dwarf water lettuce) are growing roots and multiplying. I don't know why I didn't get floating plants earlier, they are really fun. Tannins from the soil are staining the water brown, but I don't mind, I think it looks kind of natural. I am just doing weekly water changes and being patient.

Any suggestions for low growing foreground plants? I have mostly crypts, a few vals, and one or two swords right now.


----------



## ptr (Sep 23, 2011)

dwarf sag stays low, and does fine in low light. Be careful with the floating plants, they can really take all the light once they start spreading.


----------

